# CZ Scorpion EVO 3 S2 Pistol Micro w/ Folding Brace



## Kraut783 (Jul 17, 2020)

Anyone play with one of these, or any of the CZ Scorpion models?  The Scorpion EVO 3 S1 was discontinued in 2019 and this one replaced it.

Just looking around at new stuff, well...new to me.

 

Not a fan of the CZ grip (above)....but the LE/Mil individual sale version has a magpul grip which is more vertical and oversize magpul paddle mag release (below)


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 18, 2020)

I have a Scorpion. I’ll get it out and send a pic, great gun


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 18, 2020)

Here she is.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 18, 2020)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 18, 2020)

Very nice SOSTCRNA...I have been binge watching reviews on the CZ Scorpion 9mm versions...really like them. There is so much aftermarket items available...especially from magpul and HB Industries.

Have you like it? reliability...have you done any aftermarket products...etc....  =)


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 19, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> That is beautiful.


Thank you. Shoots like a dream.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 19, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Very nice SOSTCRNA...I have been binge watching reviews on the CZ Scorpion 9mm versions...really like them. There is so much aftermarket items available...especially from magpul and HB Industries.
> 
> Have you like it? reliability...have you done any aftermarket products...etc....  =)



No malfunctions at all. I bought it from Suarez International, it was a POC gun they built.  Magpul grip, trigger work, folding brace, red dot etc. I just received my Omega 9K after a 10 month wait but then realized I never ordered the piston 😳🧐. I’ll post a pic with the can mounted when I fix that error.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks for your input @SOSTCRNA , like minds think alike...I currently have a Omega 9K in the wait cycle since January.  The biggest issue right now is finding a CZ in stock to handle...oh, and money...of course.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 26, 2020)

SOSTCRNA said:


> No malfunctions at all. I bought it from Suarez International, it was a POC gun they built.  Magpul grip, trigger work, folding brace, red dot etc. I just received my Omega 9K after a 10 month wait but then realized I never ordered the piston 😳🧐. I’ll post a pic with the can mounted when I fix that error.



Was just thinking, no piston needed for the fixed barrel...


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 26, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Was just thinking, no piston needed for the fixed barrel...


I was thinking the same thing and have been trying to figure out the best mounting system.  SilencerSop hasn’t been very helpful by email so plan to call them tomorrow. I’ll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 26, 2020)

Either a quick detach or direct thread.

I have a CZ Scorpion EVO 3 S2 Micro on the way....I could'nt resist....let me know what you find out.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 6, 2020)

Okay, got the Micro...I actually love it...have made some modifications...Magpul grip, Magpul magazine release, added a Meprolight micro red dot. Just today changed out the charging handle...will add a new trigger and spring set soon. No range time yet, but will Monday.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 16, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Either a quick detach or direct thread.
> 
> I have a CZ Scorpion EVO 3 S2 Micro on the way....I could'nt resist....let me know what you find out.


Did a lot of research and finally settled on the three lug mount and HK Adapter.  Was going to go shoot it today but of course it was raining.  Soon


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 25, 2021)

@SOSTCRNA Ended up SBR'ing it and doing some finishing touches...I believe I am done now.  I had an ACR stock, but just didn't feel right, ended up doing a B&T MP5 stock on it, which fits great and is solid.



Added a Olight Odin Mini....which turns out to be a pretty damn good light.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for the update, that's a beautiful set up.  Now if we could get 9mm bact to reasonable levels we can start having some real fun with these things again.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yep...tired of dry firing....


----------

